# WTT #3 and over 35



## annio84

Anyone else in the same boat? I have an almost 8year old and a 3 year old. I would get trying now but hubby wants our 3 year old sleeping better. We also need to move to a bigger house.

To be honest it’s not a certainty we’ll have a 3rd. I go back and forwards on it.


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Hiya I'm the same. I have an 11 year old and a 16 month old and WTT #3 (#2 for OH)

We're mainly waiting on a move too, but time just drags doesn't it?


----------



## amb_83

Hi! I’m 37 and would love a 3rs. My son is 8 and my daughter is 6. But it seems much more difficult this time, with lots of chemicals.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi I'm 41 and pregnant. 
It did take us 11 months and 4 chemical pregnancies (possibly 5) but we got there in the end. 

Good luck for when u start trying


----------



## annio84

So true mummy_ellie, we should be able to move this year but now the housing market has gone crazy I’m worried we won’t be able to afford what we want.

congratulations on your pregnancy suggerhoney!


----------



## Clo

Hi, I'm 36 and I have 13 year old twin-step sons, a 10 year old son and a 7 year old son and I am currently waiting for my husband to decide if he wants to have another (we don't currently have any together). xx


----------



## monroea

@Suggerhoney Congrats on your pregnancy! Did you do anything differently the month that you conceived? I'm 35 and had a miscarriage 8 months ago. I keep feeling like my age is against me and that it won't happen naturally or on its own.


----------



## mimi4

*Clo* and *monroea - *good luck ladies on your journer, I keep fingers crossed x


----------



## rapunzel87

I hope I can join in :) I’m 33, so not quite at the 35 year mark yet. However, my husband and I are also thinking of going for our 3rd. My ds is 6 and dd is 5. I’m also apprehensive about going for our 3rd because of my age. Although having a baby in your 30s is incredibly common and usually not a biggie, especially now that many women are become first time mothers after 35, I can’t help but be nervous. It took us 10 months to conceive our first and my hormones have always been a bit whacky (periods are often all over the place). So let’s see how it goes. My husband and I have discussed and we’ve decided to take it easy and not get our hopes up. We are happy with what we have but it would be nice to have a 3rd :) I wish you all the best on your TTC journeys ❤️


----------



## annio84

Hi Rapunzel, of course you're welcome. A large part of my confusion is the age gap which is getting ever bigger, and the trouble is that even though I still want another it gets harder to think about going back to the baby stage the further we get from it this time. Not just in terms of sleepless nights but also nursery fees and the limits on what we can do as a family.

I do worry too about the implication of getting and staying pregnant now I'm older. Also, since my last pregnancy I had a car accident and even though I'm very lucky to be functionally pretty normal I worry how my body would cope with the extra weight and strain.

An easy going approach seems great. Good luck with it all x


----------



## Phantoosasix

Hi! Thank you for this topic, it helped me!


----------



## angelbump

Hi I'm similar to you.
I'm not long 30 but already have a nearly 8 year old and nearly 4 year old and have been dead set on no more for a long time. However recently I've been getting broody! A big shock to me. My husband would have one immediately but I feel like there's so much to consider this time. We both have a career this time so would both need to work. Childcare costs. Additional space is a problem as we're not in a position to move for a long time yet. Going back to sleepless nights and my mental health concerns me as I had pnd after my second. We're newly married also and I want to enjoy this bliss for a bit longer but at the same time don't want to wait too long as I had my first at 22 I dedicated my entire 20s to my children and didn't want to do that with my 30s. However I realise that any baby we had would be loved beyond measure and adored by their siblings. I'm so torn!


----------



## mimi4

Not in the same boat, but I keep my fingers and toes crossed x


----------

